

Ask HN: Review my startup, conceptcupboard.com - AdamJBall

Hi everyone,<p>I was looking to get some feedback on my startup Concept Cupboard. We&#x27;re an online marketplace connecting businesses with student and graduate freelance creatives.<p>We&#x27;ve had some good clients and feedback to date but I need to figure out how to reach new users on zero budget. We&#x27;re active on social media and blog but aren&#x27;t finding the right fit yet.<p>Any suggestions on the core proposition &#x2F; home page &#x2F; marketing front?
======
duiker101
[http://conceptcupboard.com](http://conceptcupboard.com)

